# What is meant by the term "BIS Route" in France



## AlanandJean (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi all - we are intending to go to the suth of france in september this year, a friend in the office siad the best routes to use are the BIS Route. Can any one tell me what they are and are their any maps that show such routes.

Thank you

Alan and Jean (ab1451) :BIG:


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Was/is called BISon Fute.

Dunno what that means but, basically its the route the highways bods sort out, tells you which roads are busy and which one are more calm. If you take the green arrowed routes on the map, which you can get from tourist information office and fuel stations, then your journey should be easier.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Its referring to 'Bison Fute' which is a sceme for alternate routes around potential traffic blackspots in France...

http://www.bison-fute.equipement.gouv.fr/diri/Accueil.do?langue=en

pete


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

"Bison Futé"
The "Bison futé" (in English the cunning bison) is the one that does not follow the crowd, but seeks out less crowded easier routes, the "routes bis", thus the "bis-on". If you see a bison futé sign, it will be directing you either to information about alternative routes, or to the alternative routes themselves. On summer Saturdays, being a cunning bison is often well worth it, unless you love sitting in bottlenecks.

Hope this helps you.

Bob


----------



## AlanandJean (Jun 25, 2008)

*BIS Routes*

Thank you all for your help, I understand why I was told these were the best routes to follow.

Thank you.

Alan and Jean (ab1451)


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

You used to be able to pick up Bison Fute maps from cafes, Town halls etc but haven't seen any now for a number of years.
Norman


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Bison*

Hello there,

In addition to what has already been mentioned Intenerie BIS are excelent country roads, many with spectacular views. However, they can inculde high and winding mountain passes. Guides available from French Tourist Boards.

On another note, we have just used the Route Napolean again and saw many signs (yellow) stating "TIR MINES". Anyone know what this means? Shooting Mines?

Trev.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Trev, from what i can remember from my working days driving around france the words TIR MINES i think mean blasting/mining in the vicinity.

Of course i might be completely wrong.

Bob


----------

